# Capping an unused dryer gas line



## craneza33 (Aug 29, 2018)

I just moved into a house and noticed that the gas valve isn't capped. I was told I need a flare cap by my local hardware store. I tried a 5/8 cap and it doesn't fit. Not sure what I need to do in order to seal this line. The attached picture shows the current fittings.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

craneza33 said:


> I just moved into a house and noticed that the gas valve isn't capped. I was told I need a flare cap by my local hardware store. I tried a 5/8 cap and it doesn't fit. Not sure what I need to do in order to seal this line. The attached picture shows the current fittings.


Remove the flare fitting and install a pipe plug. On the side of the valve the pipe size may be stated. May be 1/2".


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Remove the flare fitting and install a pipe plug. On the side of the valve the pipe size may be stated. May be 1/2".


 And if there are no size marks, just take that fitting to a HARDWARE store, and find the correct size to plug the valve. 


ED


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

cap or plug will work -


----------



## ct18 (Sep 20, 2012)

You may want to not take the valve off and cap it there, may be a live line. The plug or flare cap is what you want.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

ct18 said:


> You may want to not take the valve off and cap it there, may be a live line. The plug or flare cap is what you want.


I agree. Another option is a short nipple and cap. Typically this is more available in smaller stores. 

Cheers!


----------

